# Hays inlet 6/10 saturday arvo CANCELED



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

With the northerlies predicted this weekend, I thought I would give fresh water creek (runs into hays inlet) a go. I went up there today on the top of the tide to give it a little explore, and found a spot on a bend out of the wind in deep water. Looks like it would be a good spot for bream, cod or even maybe a jack.....and its out of the wind.
Anyway will be at haysmouth st kayak ramp (map 91 19/C) between 1.30 and 2p.m. and will be heading to the spot (map 90 15/L) I was at today. Its about a 2 km paddle and you will have the wind and tide with you most of the way...of course on the way back you will be heading into the wind when crossing the inlet.
I will be taking the cast net to see if I can russle up some livebait.
BTW there is possibly a storm forecast for Saturday.

Here's the spot this arvo at high tide in 15 kt northerly winds......doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Paul,

Might join you on Saturday, though the high tide is at around 7am and low tide at around 12:30pm, so you'll be heading out on the low. Will this still work given the area is very shallow?

Being a Hobie yakker I'm always thinking about depth.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Paul
That pic looks like a nice spot to play around. I'll be on Fraser this weekend or I'd join you. Goodluck.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Come on pete you can still use a paddle cant you. :? :lol: 
its only a .57 low tide and the high at 6.30 is a 2.11, so once the water starts rushing in you should be allright in the hobie as long as you stay in the channel. Where I took the pic the water was about 3 mtrs deep at high tide, but there are some shallow patchs on the way. The other alternative is to go up past the poo pipe towards salt water creek, but I think it will be too windy for that.
Any way if you get stuck, I'll bring a tow rope and pull you out mate.  .

Hi john....jeeze you get around mate, hope you can find somewhere out of the wind up there.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Paul,

Paddle? What's that? That's right ... it's thing I use to push away from snags when I catch a lure on the mangroves.

Can't do it now. Need to help brother-in-law with moving furniture tomorrow sadly. Am really keen to hit Hayes etc. So let me know the next time you are heading that way? Good luck.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll probably be canceling this Saturday with the predicted 20-30 kt winds :shock: ....That wont be pleasant anywhere.

Next weekend has 2.16 mtr high tides between 10-11 a.m.....might be a better option then.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paul,

If you are planning a trip to Hayes on Saturday (13 Oct) I would be interested.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

